# De Kutasje



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Extended something with themes that I recently posted in previous thread

It's still random, it still sucks, it was written for competition but I failed to reach the limit of 8 minutes in 48 hours, so it's kind of ruined purpose and though piece is finished (I won't improve it for now), it's not finished.


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fde-kutasje

I hope no one will recognize from the first theme that my real name is Ennio Morricone and this is beta version of theme for another sphagetti western with Clint Eastwood.


----------

